# First keeper Redfish



## BamaFaninMilton (Oct 3, 2007)

My wife and I went out the 3 Mile bridge late yesterday afternoon, caught some white trout and croakers, then she got hooked up to what we think was a redfish but it came off the hook right at the boat, a few minutes later I get hooked up to something big! Fought him for a minute or two and got him up to the boat, wifey did an awesome job with the net and voila', my first ever redfish! It measured right at 24", weighed about 5 lbs. Got home late and tired but it was fun, nonetheless.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Good deal! Don't forget to eat the throat.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

great job for the wifey,


----------



## ammo angler (Oct 21, 2007)

Congratulations!! Thats a big deal


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Reds are so much fun


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Great Fish !!!


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

mrfish said:


> good deal! Don't forget to eat the throat.



huh?????


----------



## Dingaling (Jul 18, 2011)

lol


----------



## bstatham (Jul 26, 2011)

What were you using as bait? I've been trying to catch a red out there for awhile. Can't seem to pull one off though.


----------



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

Great Job. I've been catching only very small reds in the Bay on live and frozen shrimp. Would you mind sharing what you were using to catch this guy.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Great Job. I've been catching only very small reds in the Bay on live and frozen shrimp. Would you mind sharing what you were using to catch this guy.


What? Do you think this is Wikileaks?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Trucki-n-ihsiF said:


> huh?????


You've never had redfish throats?? You're missing out and throwing away a good chunk of meat. Under the gills to the bottom jaw. Throat.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

throat = amazing.

I dont see how you boaters miss out on these reds. Im in a kayak and i have more luck than yall do in the bay with reds. Bull reds = White trout dead/alive, small/medium croakers/pinfish and live/dead shrimp. Ive also caught reds on red jig heads with a Gulp in Spice Glow.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Ya I'm needing help, nothing but rats for me


----------



## bottomfeeder (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice red!! RTR!!


----------



## its josh helms (Jul 18, 2011)

nice i still havent landed a red at all this yeaR kinda depressing but ill get one soon


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Well done! It's a great feeling, the first keeper red.


----------



## driver (Sep 24, 2009)

nice red


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Great Job. I've been catching only very small reds in the Bay on live and frozen shrimp. Would you mind sharing what you were using to catch this guy.


I'm going to try a Texas rigged DOA shrimp, a Redfish Magic spinner lure, a gold spoon lure, and a couple others this weekend in the north part of the bay. If anything works, mum's the word.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Congrats bamafan, still waiting on one picture worthy myself


----------



## deeracuda (Aug 10, 2011)

nice red


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice photo of the red in the box. I'm catching many reds and specks but keepers are rare


----------

